# Cannibalism



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

Would you eat a human (maybe just a finger, maybe the nose, maybe the whole leg) if your country legalized that everyone in that country can eat 1 part of a human. The body isn't sick, the human is dead, and his/her last words say: "...and I want my body to be eaten by other humans."
Would you eat it?

EDIT: Sorry for everyone who would like to change their vote now, but the dead human doesn't have any parasites in his body, and the good parts are what you eat.


----------



## Raika (May 7, 2011)

No effing way.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2011)

As I have been socialized into believing cannibalism is abnormal, I would decline the chance to eat another human being.


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

I'm just interested in how it would taste.


----------



## Nujui (May 7, 2011)

That sort of a sick question.......


----------



## Shiro09 (May 7, 2011)

Acoording to... about everyone, it is wrong to do that.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> I'm just interested in how it would taste.



Eat your arm than.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> I'm just interested in how it would taste.



Probably like chicken......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And no, why are you even thinking about this?


----------



## Shockwind (May 7, 2011)

I'm not gonna eat human like myself.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2011)

No


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

I'm just interested! It's not like I'm going to eat you tomorrow! (Or will I?)
I'm thinking of this because... I'm crazy?


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

When I finally have 500 posts, I will become "GBAtemp's Cannibal"!


----------



## thegame07 (May 7, 2011)

We are supposed to taste like bacon. Also we smell like bacon when we burn according to firemen.


----------



## Vigilante (May 7, 2011)

Big no.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Have you seen the movie "Alive"?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The amazing, true story of a Uruguayan rugby team's plane that crashed in the middle of the Andes mountains, and their immense will to survive and pull through alive, forced to do anything and everything they could to stay alive on meager rations and through the freezing cold. The only thing the team has riding on after losing so many of their good friends and family members is the slim chance of making it through alive and their faithfulness to God.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106246/

If it was a matter of life and death then I'd probably give it a go but I dunno if I'd be able to stomach it knowing what I was actually trying to eat.........


----------



## thegame07 (May 7, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> Have you seen the movie "Alive"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The film about it was pretty epic.


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> We are supposed to taste like bacon. Also we smell like bacon when we burn according to firemen.
> 
> My mother works at a hospital, and once she smelled a cooked human!
> 
> ...



How about eating a human with your eyes closed?


----------



## wasim (May 7, 2011)

NEVER !!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

Sometimes I do....


----------



## Dter ic (May 7, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> No effing way.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> How about eating a human with your eyes closed?



Maybe, holding my nose might help to get it down too........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is of course it was a life or death situation, not what your on about, just randomly eating someone to see what it tastes like.


----------



## Nujui (May 7, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No effing way.


----------



## wasim (May 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sometimes I do....


Wot ?!!!?!!


----------



## spinal_cord (May 7, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> That sort of a sick question.......



Not really, before modern religions started telling us what is and isn't acceptable, it was considered very respectful to eat the dead, as a way of making sure their bodies didn't go to waste.
It happens all of the time in the animal kingdom, there is absolutely no reason to think that we are any different to other animals either spiritually or morally.


----------



## Nujui (May 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant that it was sort of sick to think what it would taste like. I know it was done in old times and was not consider immoral, but to ask what it would taste like is sort of weird don't you think?


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosity is good. We learn from it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 7, 2011)

in that world, me, probably not, my children, maybe, my grandchildren, of course


----------



## Nujui (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But certain curiosity is weird.

Just go up to any random person and say, "I wonder what humans taste like"

They'll walk away from you in a heart beat.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Some people eat the placenta of a new born baby, I know it's not exactly cannibalism but it's still pretty nasty if you ask me.


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is indeed strange to do such a thing.
But I've made the circumstances so that it isn't illegal. The only thing that actually stops us, is how we were raised. Just like a lot of people in North-America and Europe think it is strange or disgusting to eat insects. But it is that we were raised with the idea that insects are animals in your garden, and playing in your garden is dirty.


----------



## The Pi (May 7, 2011)

Under those circumstances, never.
Under others (like I'd die if I didn't) I'd happily gnaw on your arm.


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

Who, actually did also vote for "Yes, but only a small part"?


----------



## Ikki (May 7, 2011)

That's disgusting.



			
				Waflix said:
			
		

> When I finally have 300 posts, I will become "GBAtemp's Cannibal"!
> 
> 500*
> 
> ...



I had no idea we have rugby teams.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I had no idea we have rugby teams.



You do indeed, although you've not got the best team in the world you are ranked a rather respectable 21st.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2011)

Fuck no. No way.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Who, actually did also vote for "Yes, but only a small part"?


I did.


What?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2011)

Absolutely not. That's gross.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 7, 2011)

I would eat a human if i would die from starvation if i didn't.


----------



## NGrapeD (May 7, 2011)

Are we expected to eat it raw or cooked?


----------



## nintendoom (May 7, 2011)

lol... I sometimes eat my finger's skin (the skin around the nails)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 7, 2011)

what?
i would never eat a human.

Off Topic-what if a vegetarian man sees this topic


----------



## CCNaru (May 7, 2011)

I have nothing against cannibalism but still wouldn't eat it... I'd leave it to others

btw human meat is the tastiest meat.


----------



## MFDC12 (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't myself.

Has anyone seen The Last Horror Movie? Reading this thread makes me think of it


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Would you eat a human (maybe just a finger, maybe the nose, maybe the whole leg) if your country legalized that everyone in that country can eat 1 part of a human. The body isn't sick, the human is dead, and his/her last words say: "...and I want my body to be eaten by other humans."
> Would you eat it?



No. The Cannibalism isn't a survival option. Why ?? For me, Its unnatural and it's wrong. In general, cannibalism is a bad idea because whatever killed the person you're eating might also kill you.  There are a lot of species-specific parasites and germs, so you're more at risk of these from eating a cow than from eating a human.  Apes are actually nearly as dangerous, since they're so similar to us, and a lot of diseases that affect them also affect us.

The story you heard is probably about "kuru", the laughing sickness.  It's similar to mad cow disease, and probably has a similar cause.  Like mad cow, it mostly concentrates in the brain, so you probably won't get it if you avoid the brain and spinal cord.  Besides, kuru is rare out side of certain parts of Africa.

The hamstring muscles are large and obvious, but they're also going to be tough, because they receive so much use.  It corresponds to the chuck and rump cuts on a cow.  Then again, the cuts corresponding to the tender loin muscles are also going to be tough in a human, since they do all the work of keeping us vertical.  (Cows don't work those muscles as hard since they go on all fours.) 

So you'd want to go with a braise, which is also better for keeping down parasites.  That will tend to kill off whatever bugs were affecting your victim.

It's still not a good idea, for legal reasons if nothing else.  

Credit goes to askville.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 7, 2011)

Shinigami don't eat humans. Not even apple-flavored humans. Ugh.


----------



## Zorua (May 7, 2011)

Hell no.
I just can't.
I believe in the supernatural so I'll have dreams of that person's spirit haunting me forever.


Spoiler











Actually, I would never dare to.
It's just kinda weird.
You can't eat someone of your own race.
Have you ever seen a giraffe eat a giraffe or a lion eat a lion?


----------



## Bunie (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Who, actually did also vote for "Yes, but only a small part"?


You know, Someday you will find yourself in a situation where you wish to act on this desire.

Your need to know how many people feel the same way as you, shows that you wish to rationalize this thought.

Physically, theres not much wrong with eating a human as we are only mamals as much as anything else,
But im certain we are one of the worst possible meats for your health.

However society frowns upon it and its illegal (everywhere).

My opinion on canabalism is that its fine so long as the person was okay with it. I'm a Vegitarian, So i don't eat any meat for many reasons, and i view eating meat as just that, no different between eating a cow, or eating grandma.

However, if canabalism was a "normal" part of life and was widely accepted, the curiosity your feeling wouldnt exist.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> I have nothing against cannibalism but still wouldn't eat it... I'd leave it to others
> 
> *btw human meat is the tastiest meat.*


How do you know? Or were you being x rated?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 7, 2011)

There's cannibalism in the wild, but it's a rare occurrence. Man is not meant to eat man.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 7, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> I'm a Vegitarian, So i don't eat any meat for many reasons, and i view eating meat as just that, no different between eating a cow, or eating grandma.




Wow, um... That is one of the most inane assumptions I've ever heard about the debate. It's true meat is meat, but there is a lot of difference from one to another. I frankly think it childish to say that "eating meat is just that", just because you never eat it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2011)

In the event that a freak accident took a meal sized chunk out of my body, I would freeze it, claim to the paramedics that I have no clue where it is.

Go to the hospital, get stitched up, and then come back home and cook that sucker. and eat it.

Would I eat another human's flesh? Most likely not unless I was in a situation where that would be the only way I survived. (have any of you ever heard of prions?)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't eat a human not only because it's moraly wrong, but also because it poses various health risks.

Think of the malicious proteins (for example mutated prion proteins which cause Kuru and Creutzfeldt–Jakob's disease, among others), dormant viruses (HPV, HSV, HIV), muscle tissue parasites like tapeworm cysts, plus the general similar DNA composition.

Too many variables. Too many risks.


Unless I was stranded in a wasteland with no other option, that idea wouldn't cross my mind. On the other hand, I do wonder what the flavour is like. Probably like pork. People can be real swines sometimes afterall, lol.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen a giraffe eat a giraffe or a lion eat a lion?



It's rather rare, but felines in general may resort to cannibalism once all other food sources are depleded. Instances of such behaviour were observed within the Fukushima Lockdown Area after people were evacuated, leaving their cats and dogs behind. Dogs were starving and looking through trashcans, cats were attacking and eating eachother.


----------



## Warrior522 (May 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> (have any of you ever heard of prions?)



Prisons?


----------



## steven gambee (May 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Hell no.
> I just can't.
> I believe in the supernatural so I'll have dreams of that person's spirit haunting me forever.
> 
> ...


sharks eat sharks


----------



## Dter ic (May 7, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> I would eat a human if i would die from starvation if i didn't.



i'd rather drink liquid than eat dead bodies


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Prisons?



Prions.


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

NGrapeD said:
			
		

> Are we expected to eat it raw or cooked?



That's your choice, what do you like best?


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 7, 2011)

Even if I was starving, I wouldn't. Eating it might actually kill me further. The human body is full of all kinds of diseases and crap that we put into it.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> NGrapeD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Waflix, seeing as you seem pretty keen on eating someone how would you go about cooking them, do you have any recipes in mind?

Personally I think it would have to be long slow cooking, casserole or some sort of curry maybe........


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2011)

Never.



			
				Waflix said:
			
		

> When I finally have 300 posts, I will become "GBAtemp's Cannibal"!


How do you plan on displaying that until you reach 500?


----------



## Ikki (May 8, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With tartar sauce and some pepper. Delicious!


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 8, 2011)

Uhm, Fuck Yes?

I've always wanted to know how human cooks and what wine complements it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2011)

Seeing that this is red meat, red wine would be in place.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Seeing that this is red meat, red wine would be in place.



A nice Chianti, preferably.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2011)

If the myth that humans taste like pork is to be believed, I'd recommend a Bordeaux over that. Not that it really matters - if you get desperate enough to eat human meat, surely you don't have a bottle of either nearby. XD


----------



## Marauding (May 8, 2011)

THE VOTES OF NO...! THEY'RE OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAND!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2011)

Marauding said:
			
		

> THE VOTES OF NO...! THEY'RE OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAND!



Wrong. They're *exactly* 9000.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 8, 2011)

Hacked poll?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2011)

Aww, now it IS over 9000. Darn it.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2011)

What sick, twisted mind will allow one to consume another human? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is just wrong.


----------



## doyama (May 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With fava beans


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> *What sick, twisted mind will allow one to consume another human?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrong in the mind of you or I, yes. But what makes it so wrong? If the person in question consents before his or her death, what's so wrong about it, assuming no disease or sickness were present?


----------



## Waflix (May 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never said that!


----------



## Waflix (May 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> What sick, twisted mind will allow one to consume another human?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My country does! The only problem is that that country lies in my mind... 
Human meat is even available at most restaurants, but every month someone checks if the same amount of human flesh is consumed as bought.

EDIT: Hoped for a automatic post merge.


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> You can't eat someone of your own race.
> Have you ever seen a giraffe eat a giraffe or a lion eat a lion?


insects does.

The female Mantys eats the Male after the reproduction act.



There's a well known plane accident (1972) where the survivors ate the dead to survive until the rescue team find them.
The plane crashed on a snowy mountain. Survivors agreed to be eaten if they were to die.
other event of canibalism to survive in french wiki.


----------



## Waflix (May 8, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Selim873 (May 8, 2011)

I say no, the thought of it just makes me want to cry. I think cannibalism is pretty fucking horrible.


----------



## Briadark (May 8, 2011)

No!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nujui (May 8, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that;s what he means. If you look at the wiki you'll see something for the movie.


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Do you mean...


oh, yes, I didn't read that post...


----------



## Pyrmon (May 8, 2011)

Apparently, humans taste like pork, but slightly less tender. You could also say pork tastes like human. So anyone who ate pork should know what human tastes like. Could we then categorize eating pork as cannibalism?


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2011)

I am curious as to what we taste like.
cannibalism ftw!


----------



## Waflix (May 8, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Apparently, humans taste like pork, but slightly less tender. You could also say pork tastes like human. So anyone who ate pork should know what human tastes like. Could we then categorize eating pork as cannibalism?
> 
> QUOTECannibalism (from Caníbales, the Spanish name for the Carib people) is the act or practice of humans eating the flesh of other human beings. It is also called anthropophagy. A person who practices cannibalism is called a cannibal.


Unless you're a pig, you're not a cannibal when you eat pork.



Spoiler



This quote was provided by Wikipedia. The page was about human cannibalism, not cannibalism in general.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

The situation you described? I really don't know, I'm tempted to say outright no, but that really depends on how much that person meant to me and how much them been consumed meant to them. I'd probably try to convince them to go for a sky burial instead.

But the people tasting like pork thing is probably true. Some cannibalistic tribes refer to human meat as "long pork", and apparently the only difference in taste is down to things like onions that we can eat and pigs can't.

Also to add more credence to that rumour a lot of religious scholars (that is scholars of religious history, philosophy, etc) think that the "eating of the dead as a sign of respect" thing led to the prohibition against pork in a lot of religions out of respect for the animal, they are very bright and have some very human qualities you know. Though admittedly a tradition dating from the days long before they evolved into monotheisms. And because of the "don't do it" aspect the reverence turned into disgust over the millennia.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 8, 2011)

You forgot something:

The Cannibalism isn't a survival option. Why ?? For me, Its unnatural and it's wrong. In general, cannibalism is a bad idea because whatever killed the person you're eating might also kill you. There are a lot of species-specific parasites and germs, so you're more at risk of these from eating a cow than from eating a human. Apes are actually nearly as dangerous, since they're so similar to us, and a lot of diseases that affect them also affect us.

The story you heard is probably about "kuru", the laughing sickness. It's similar to mad cow disease, and probably has a similar cause. Like mad cow, it mostly concentrates in the brain, so you probably won't get it if you avoid the brain and spinal cord. Besides, kuru is rare out side of certain parts of Africa.

The hamstring muscles are large and obvious, but they're also going to be tough, because they receive so much use. It corresponds to the chuck and rump cuts on a cow. Then again, the cuts corresponding to the tender loin muscles are also going to be tough in a human, since they do all the work of keeping us vertical. (Cows don't work those muscles as hard since they go on all fours.)

So you'd want to go with a braise, which is also better for keeping down parasites. That will tend to kill off whatever bugs were affecting your victim.

It's still not a good idea, for legal reasons if nothing else.

Credit goes to askville.


----------



## Waflix (May 8, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You forgot something:
> 
> The Cannibalism isn't a survival option. Why ?? For me, Its unnatural and it's wrong. In general, cannibalism is a bad idea because whatever killed the person you're eating might also kill you. There are a lot of species-specific parasites and germs, so you're more at risk of these from eating a cow than from eating a human. Apes are actually nearly as dangerous, since they're so similar to us, and a lot of diseases that affect them also affect us.
> 
> ...




Didn't I say the body human died of aging? And it is legal in the country where you live. At least, that are the given circumstances.
EDIT: Body's can't die.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 8, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nonsense. You will get a disease from it anyway.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 8, 2011)

If the human himself said that then there would be only one thing that I'd do. Grab the body, take to my house, keep it in the freezer...

Next day...
BBQ it, cut into small little pieces, keep in my lunch box, go to a nice secluded spot beside the sea, wash my hands, get ready for .... and throw it into the sea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"You wanna be eaten by humans, freak? Get a load of some fish"


----------



## Waflix (May 8, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> If the human himself said that then there would be only one thing that I'd do. Grab the body, take to my house, keep it in the freezer...
> 
> Next day...
> BBQ it, cut into small little pieces, keep in my lunch box, go to a nice secluded spot beside the sea, wash my hands, get ready for .... and throw it into the sea.
> ...



Why would I? What if the human only died 2 hours ago, and you cook it?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 8, 2011)

@Waflix,

Look,  it's horrible nor against your morals..  Its disgusting, that's it. It is the most inhuman thing someone can do. NO!


----------



## KingVamp (May 8, 2011)

Ok who rig the poll?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2011)

Waflix, let's put it this way. There are certain proteins and certain viruses that are more resistant to heat than others. Unless you literally charred the body, there's no telling what you can and can't catch.

If you were to eat human flesh, there are certain parts it'd be best to avoid. That being the guts in general, liver, kidneys and brain included, areas near the spinal cord and areas with extensive nerve endings. The safest parts would be the thighs, the calfs and the forearms.

Even so, the genetical composition would be far too similar to your own, which is never beneficial. Not only that, these parts are rich in muscles and may contain larvas/spores of parasites which may survive the cooking process, much like in the case of tapeworms. Nevertheless, those would be the safest parts.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 8, 2011)

Cannibalism remind me of Willy Wonka in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory movie.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Cannibalism remind me of Willy Wonka in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory movie.



I can imagine the product he'd prepare already.

"Chocolate-chipped testicles - so manly they'll give you a raging hard-on you've never dreamed of!"


----------



## Miss Panda (May 8, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Waflix, let's put it this way. There are certain proteins and certain viruses that are more resistant to heat than others. Unless you literally charred the body, there's no telling what you can and can't catch.
> 
> If you were to eat human flesh, there are certain parts it'd be best to avoid. That being the guts in general, liver, kidneys and brain included, areas near the spinal cord and areas with extensive nerve endings. The safest parts would be the thighs, the calfs and the forearms.
> 
> Even so, the genetical composition would be far too similar to your own, which is never beneficial. Not only that, these parts are rich in muscles and may contain larvas/spores of parasites which may survive the cooking process, much like in the case of tapeworms. Nevertheless, those would be the safest parts.


Exactly there are certain pathogens that simply cannot be killed by the cooking process. If you want to eat flesh then
1. don't eat carnivorous or omnivorous mammals 
2. especially not an ape (even one claiming to be a strict herbivore) 
3. and definitely not a human. 

Stick with herbivores. Much safer. It is the same reason we don't use untreated human waste on vegetable patches. The same reason the local council tells you not to put cat and dog waste in your composter (mustn't be used on your veggie patch).

*There are other reasons of course like biomagnification but I'm not going there.


----------



## KingVamp (May 8, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> However, if canabalism was a "normal" part of life and was widely accepted, the curiosity your feeling wouldnt exist.


It would be  "what if it was illegal". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and no btw


----------



## Sausage Head (May 8, 2011)

hide ya polls, hide ya surveys, 'cause we have a pollrigger in linco' park


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> 1. don't eat carnivorous or omnivorous mammals



The other 2 make sense but really? More people get parasites from beef or lamb than they do pork. Plenty of people eat dog, cat, whale, dolphin or any other mammals no matter whether the animal is a carnivore or omnivore with no troubles. I thought the whole "never eat a carnivore" stuff was just and old wives tale, and that it was just because they where meant to taste bad.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2011)

Would I eat out of my own free will? No, there are better alternatives. If I was starving in the middle of nowhere, and it was my only chance of survival? You bet your ass I would.


----------



## Coto (May 9, 2011)

Well we as human beings have animal instincts, so if we´re facing a life or death situation then I´d do anything to survive.


----------



## pacha69 (May 9, 2011)

Well cooked with ketchup !


----------



## Rogue Trader (May 9, 2011)

Would I eat a person to survive?  I dunno, i've never been in that particular situation.  Probably.

Just to see how people taste?  I'm ok, thanks.


----------



## geminisama (May 11, 2011)

I'd eat the entire person.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 11, 2011)

I love that I knew before seeing the results someone was gonna troll and say they would eat the whole body. No they wouldn't. That's just dumb to say, if you really think you would do that then you're a cannibal, which is not cool. That's like me saying I would [censored] a kid if I was a pedophile... Most likely that would mean I am a pedophile.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 11, 2011)

I honestly don't know. I guess I'd have to be in that situation to know what I'd do. 

Also, I didn't know there were so many cannibals on GBAtemp.


----------



## geminisama (May 11, 2011)

You'd be surprised by the secrets people hide.


----------



## basf11214 (May 11, 2011)

No way.  Too easy to transmit god-knows-what parasites, viruses, bacterias, and/or prions.  The last thing I'd want is Creutzfeldt–Jakob or some other cognitive "condition."


----------



## Waflix (May 11, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know. I guess I'd have to be in that situation to know what I'd do.
> 
> Also, I didn't know there were so many cannibals on GBAtemp.



That's probably because they weren't raised well, or are just curious. The whole topic is actually eliminating the variables that would make people not eat a human. The actually question should be "Would you like to know how a human tastes, by eating it?".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you did.


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he never said display just become.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 13, 2011)

I want my incest thread back


----------



## nando (May 13, 2011)

do i get to sodomize the dead body first?

but in seriousness, depends on the age. i don't think i would eat anyone over 30. unless it's in soup i guess. but i hate making soup.


----------

